# A little sporty, but these guys wanted to fish



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Ken and his son Klye arrived a a little after six. The buoy said 1 foot, and most of the storms were East, saw no lightening, so we headed SW at an easy 24 knots.

Things were going well until we hit about 18 miles out, and the rain, wind and waves from multiple directions brought us to 6 knots. It was wild, going from 1-2 to a sloppy 3-4 in les than 5 miles. We tucked our tail between our legs and eased back North. 

Once within 10 miles of the beach we hit a small spot and got a red snapper and trigger, then eased over to a public wreck, and found 5 more good grade of snaps with AJ in the mix to keep things interesting.. 

The seas and rain kept building, and after we took some white water over the bow we called a day and surfed back in follow seas and steady rain - Kyles teeth were chattering (in July?) from the cold rain but the boat was tucked away before lunch. 

On more day.. hope it eases up just a little!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice catch. Looks like ya'll really wanted them.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

That's some well earned but really nice fish.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

You guy's are nuts..!!!


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

We considered it, but tough to look out that window and get motivated.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

That's some well earned but really nice fish.


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice job in crappy conditions! I like the look of that boat, what kind is it?


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

That one snapper looks pretty nice, what was the weight?


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Pinksnappertrapper said:


> That one snapper looks pretty nice, what was the weight?


Mid teens - 13-17, we were getting soaked so we hustled up and cleaned em


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Matt Mcleod said:


> Nice job in crappy conditions! I like the look of that boat, what kind is it?


Thanks - Its a Dusky 256FC - 1992, orignianl owner
third set of motors 

The top is from Breeze fabicators


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm glad somebody was out there, nice catch. I guess red snapper fishing is over until next year. Who wants to take odds on how short it will be?


----------

